# I'm a US Coast Guard



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*I'm a US Coast Guard*

Eye pro? Check. Ear pro? Check. Let's go, bro! Feco may look like he's praying that his helicopter hoist training goes well, but he's done it before and is one cool cucumber. He's a young and very happy Coast Guard bomb sniffing #Vizsla, with a huge drive to work and a big love of his squeaky tennis ball reward. I've had the pleasure of seeing him work in person on a few occasions, and it's a blast. 

(Photo by Coast Guard ME1 Christopher Hartman, who handles Feco's K-9 mentor, Evy, a great dog who knows all the ropes)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: I'm a US Coast Guard*

Feco has a good hake after getting hoisted up the side of the Jeremiah O'Brien from a SF police boat.

Photo by Maria Goodavage


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: I'm a US Coast Guard*

Nice to see a fellow Coastie doing work!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: I'm a US Coast Guard*

some how the V is the undiscovered breed 4 K-9 & as a aide dog - when given the chance they xcell - great nose - drive & loyalty - the future will see a lot more of our breed serving & protecting !!!!!!! PS - THANK YOU 4 your SERVICE - without the armed services of woman & men - our pups could not run FREE - let alone us - TKY


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: I'm a US Coast Guard*

I just came across this post on a training day, and thought I would share.

Absolutely love this photo of three very focused Coast Guard Dogs -- Ricky, Evy, and Feco -- geared up and ready for Vertical Delivery (V-DEL) training with USCG Air Station San Francisco. These intrepid dogs and their handlers were hoisted from the tarmac up to an MH-65 Dolphin helicopter and back down to the tarmac a few times each. The teams all performed like champs! I personally know Evy and Feco, and look forward to shaking hands with the new team member, Ricky (left) when we meet.

Photo via U.S. Coast Guard Maritime Safety & Security Team - 91105


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: I'm a US Coast Guard*

I Love This... a few years back, the Aircraft carrier " Abram Lincoln" came to San Pedro and as we stood in line for our turn to board.
The most serious Vizsla came around sniffing everyone, just to make sure we were all OK.
I was so impressed, it was the first "Active Duty" Vizsla I had ever seen, and my very first thought was " PERFECT"...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: I'm a US Coast Guard*

I would love to know his bloodlines, and the process they went through choosing him for that line of work.


----------

